# The Day I Quit Farming.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN by Kristen Traugh.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2018/03/day-i-quit-farming


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I had not be in the insurance business of selling for long before an older agent told me if you never get to the point you want to quit you are not working hard enough or something like that. I do admit the risk is larger in farming than with an insurance business for the input at risk is much lower. But it large for the builder, it is large for the manufacturer and some other business models.


----------

